# Utah Lake question



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got my nephews coming to stay with me for a couple days and they want to try and catch some white bass and catfish. I'm not overly familiar with shore fishing around Utah lake so I was wondering where some public access areas are. I have fished around the Lindon marina before. where is the bubble-up located from there and is that a good option?
I'm not looking for any secret spots just some easy access areas we might get lucky at.
Thanks for any information you can pass along.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

The lindon marina is a very popular spot for catfish. I have seen and caught many decent sized cats from there. I believe the bubble up is south of the marina. Plenty of white bass around as well. Good luck!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

The bubble up is south of the marina at Lindon. You will see a line of bouys out there to the south. That is the sweet area. I was going to go there soon to see how it is fishing. If you make it before me let us know how it goes.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think we are going down tonight. I'll let you know if we do any good. One more question is can we walk from Lindon marina to the bubble-up or do you park somewhere else?


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

It's less than a mile. I went out this morning on the boat and fished around the bubble up and marina. We caught 6 mud cats 9 channels biggest was 7 pounds. And a handful of white bass


----------

